# Portabella with smoked mozzarella



## squirrel (Jun 1, 2010)

Howdy all! I made a stuffed portabella with smoked homemade mozzeralla to go with the yummy beef tenderloin. I started by cleaning the gills from the shroom with a spoon, giving a good amount of EVOO and some finely chopped garlic. Then I put it on the grill "face down" and no the garlic didn't fall off! Took it off, topped with sliced tomatoes and some mozzarella I cold smoked recently. I put it back on the grill for about 15 minutes to cook the other side of the shroom. I then put it under the broiler for about 1 minute to brown up that cheese. Easy to do and soooo yummy!


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 1, 2010)

where do you come up with this stuff? it looks great and simple


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats to you for making a flavorful item Nice flavor combo. Look at your rating box, I have given you a thumbs up!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the thumbs up super mod man!

FFT - I love anything and everything about food, and I became creative with it at a very young age out of necessity (we were dirt poor). I'm not afraid to experiment with something, and it's fun as heck!


----------



## meateater (Jun 1, 2010)

Mushrooms maters and cheese, ya cant go wrong with that.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 1, 2010)

Great idea. Do you have to clean the gills?


----------



## squirrel (Jun 1, 2010)

TD - No you don't have to, but I don't like it. It's like getting hair in my mouth. Ewwwwww. But if I'm chopping it for a stirfry I don't remove them they cook down and I don't feel the need to cough up a hairball.


----------



## treegje (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks great, wish I was there to help put some of that away.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice there Cheryl I like your portabellas and the stuffing looks great. Now I guess your gonna tell me you grew the tomatoes too. I bet you did. Now I to like to stuff some portabellas with a whole range of stuff like Italian Sausage is a good one with some white cheddar cheese or maybe some chopped shrimp and mozzarella cheese. But I do like you tomatoes and mozza.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 4, 2010)

Another thumbs up Cheryl. Might even taste good with some roasted red pepper on top.

Ron


----------



## bbqnuts (Jun 16, 2010)

I made these for lunch today...  MMMMMM.... delicious!  Thanks for the idea.


----------

